# New Archer from Wichita, kS



## KS Archergirl (Jan 8, 2007)

Just wanted to drop a few words and let everyone I am new to the Archery world. I just bought a 2005 Ultra Tech blue fusion Hoyt and am anxious to start competing. I learned on an old Martin tiger. Went to the Iowa Pro-Am and had a blast. Got to watch some of the best shooters lay down some arrows. Dave Cousins is AWESOME!!! Anyways, any words of wisdom I'd appreciate!!!


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Welcome..........*

I am stationed at Fort Riley, never stopped in Wichita yet but have been to Smoky Valley Shooting Sports a bit in Lindsborg...great place. 

What does Wichita offer for Archery?


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!


----------



## limbhanger74 (Dec 31, 2006)

welcome to AT!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Jennifer. Have fun here.


----------



## KS Archergirl (Jan 8, 2007)

Wichita Archery Inc. both offer 3D and indoor spot at two different locations. Also for just practice I shoot at Gander Mountain. You can check out Wichita Archery's web site @ www.geocities.com/archerynutz/


----------



## Bowman991 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Welcome to AT!!*

Lots of us kansans running around in here!! Out of Topeka and Boardmember for T.H.E. Archery club.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

hello and welcome to AT.


----------



## SpaenyKS (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome to AT. Your bow is smokin.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------

